# CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon is BOB today



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

ET (CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon, CGC) was Best of Breed in a major entry today at the Carolina Kennel Club Dog show in Greensboro. I will update later if he gets anything in the Group. ET has been hanging in the top 20 in Breed Standings for most of this year.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

woohoo!! congratulations ET!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Man, I love that dog. LOVE. I look at his pictures obsessively. 

I cannot wait to meet him in person, nor until the day that I may own one of his puppies.


----------

